# ich finde den fehler nicht im IE



## rolanddreix (21. Jul 2012)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe eine Tabelle. In den einzelnen Zellen soll per Klick INPUT erscheinen in die der User Daten eingeben kann. Per Jquery 


```
$('#'+feld_name+'_'+id).attr('onclick',"aendern('"+feld_name+"','"+tabelle+"','"+id_name+"','"+id+"','"+value+"')");
```

blende ich die Funktionen ein. Verlässt der User das Feld wird gespeichert.
Klappt hervorragend bei allen Browsern, aber beim IE nur einmal. Möchte der User noch einmal das Feld ändern muss er erst die Seite neu Laden damit es funktioniert.
Der Quelltext ist schon mehrere tausend Zeilen lang. Dampfe ich ihn auf eine Versuchsanordnung ein klappt es sogar im IE. Also habe ich irgendwo ein Komma oder nen Punkt zu viel oder zu wenig. Eine Fehlermeldung beim Debuggen gibt der IE nicht aus. 
Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich den Fehler finden kann?
Sonst suche ich mir noch nen wolf.


----------



## rolanddreix (22. Jul 2012)

neee ist doch ein denkfehler. es funktioniert im ie gar nicht.
beim ersten mahl funst es nur weil ja das onclick event schon drin steht. das nehme ich aber weg, da der user sonst beim zweiten klick wieder ein neues input geladen bekommt.
und nachher, nach dem speichern der eingabe, muss es wieder rein.
mit jquery attr(onclick,mach was) funktioniert es beim ie nicht.


----------



## rolanddreix (22. Jul 2012)

ich habe es geschafft. ich setze und remove einfach beides
			$('#'+feld_name+'_'+id).attr("onclick","aendern('"+feld_name+"','"+tabelle+"','"+id_name+"',"+id+","+value+")");
			$('#'+feld_name+'_'+id).click(function(){aendern(feld_name,tabelle,id_name,id,value);})


----------

